
Coronavirus: Brazil overtakes Spain and Italy as new cases grow - finphil
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-52699165
======
ratsmack
I wish everyone would use per capita when referencing the number of infected
and deaths for comparison. It makes no sense to compare total numbers.

~~~
shibeouya
Not just per capita, but what we need to look at is the ratio of number of
test done to number of positives.

Otherwise a country that does close to no testing might have the illusion of
doing very well, just like a country doing tons of tests might have the
illusion of doing very poorly (like the US, whose ratio of positive has been
declining for 1.5 months but number of cases is rather flat due to ever
increasing testing)

------
danieldrehmer
That’s BS. We are way ahead of the US already. Real numbers are around 12x
according to Fio Cruz institute.

~~~
0xy
All the 'case' numbers have no basis in reality.

For starters, every country has their own definitions and testing strategies.
Then an overwhelming majority of cases are asymptomatic and almost never show
up in official numbers.

